
Stop using PDF and MS-Word Forms - toni
http://manwithnoblog.com/2010/05/13/stop-using-pdf-and-ms-word-forms/
======
rlpb
There are two different types of "PDF forms":

1) PDFs that you download, print out, fill in, and fax or scan+email back.

2) PDFs that have a form filling capability if you use a recent version of a
PDF reader that supports it. I'm not entirely sure of the process or of how
well it works, but I do know that the intention is that it does keep
everything electronic.

I think that the author of the article isn't aware of the second type and
commenters have conflated the two.

